# The Wispynook Gang Goes for a Run



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!Looks like sooooo much fun!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

They look so carefree and happy!!!!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I had to watch the video several times. Made me smile each time.There is nothing so heartwarming as a happy poodle, except a bunch of happy poodles! Thank you for sharing the fun.


----------



## EllieHenryNana (Sep 30, 2014)

*fABULOUS!*

Dear Wispynook Poodles:
You have the ULTIMATE poodle fun video!!!!
Does your Mom give you a ride home or is this a full Iron Poodle Circuit?
:adore:
Love,
Eleanor and Henry


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Nothing finer than a herd of gorgeous Poodles running that pristine, snowy road. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

That was a bright happy spot in my morning! Beautiful, happy pack of poodles- doesn't get much better. I love their tails too!


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Spoospirit, Piper needs to come for a winter holiday or I need to move to where you live.  What an awesome life for your poodles (who are seriously beautiful, btw )

Your video rocks!!!!

pr


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Great movie! I hope there's a future sequel! What beauties!


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks for posting! Your poodles are so pretty and so joyful in their freedom to run.

Nice way to start my day!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

EllieHenryNana said:


> Dear Wispynook Poodles:
> You have the ULTIMATE poodle fun video!!!!
> Does your Mom give you a ride home or is this a full Iron Poodle Circuit?
> :adore:
> ...


_ EllieHenryNana, We so happy that you enjoyed that video as much as we enjoy our poodles and making them._

_Most of the time, their run is from the corner where we turn up our road to go home after going to the city for a shipping trip. That's just shy of 1 mile. But, if we are going to just have the exercise, they run down to the corner and then come back on their own. They don't want to ride!!  They tend to run full tilt down and then do an easier jog back. _


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Thank you everyone! We love it that you had such a good time going on a run with our kids.  

Poodlerunner, you are welcome to come anytime to have a run with us. 

We will have more video in the future. Have to wait for the latest storm to pass first. It's -6 with the sun shinning brightly... sigh. Tomorrow and Sunday are going to be pretty brutal with very high winds and frigid temps with snowfall. 

The amazing thing is that it doesn't seem to faze the poodles a bit. The only time I see hesitation is when it is pouring out. Apparently, they don't like to get wet unless it is their choice to run through puddles or in the lake. 
_


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Good to see you back SS. 

I hope things are well at home.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Bet they sleep well after that!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

thanks for the video. puts a really big smile on one's face. more, please. i really love the pics and videos at pf. i try to participate in the rest of the goings-on, but i'm like the person whose secret reason for buying the sunday paper is the funnies. i'm really here for the pictures!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Thank you, Countryboy. Had a tough year last year with my sister being so very ill. Hopefully, this year will be much better and I can hang around once in a while. 

LEUllman, like rocks! Two fold purpose for the exercise. LOL! Can't get anything done unless they get tired enough to sleep for a couple of hours. Prima Donna's are so demanding.

patk, we hope to be getting more video and photos soon. It will be great when winter breaks its hold and we can actually spend more than a half hour or so outside. 
_


----------

